# Can you comment my piano video on youtube?



## simonlo93

http://www.youtube.com/user/SimonLoOo My sister playing the piano lol. She keep saying '' That no good'' and loads of bad stuff. But i think it brilliant, what do you think? Please don't be mean she is only 14 but acts like a 6 year old! AWWW  Also if you like it Subrible and Rate =) ENJOY!


----------



## Mirror Image

You asked me not to be mean, but you want constructive criticism? I will say I'm not impressed, not because your sister can't play, but because 1. there is no feeling there (this will come in time) and 2. what she is playing isn't that great.

Sorry, but I can't any enjoyment in what she is playing regardless if she's 14 yrs. old or 65 yrs. old. Play something that's musically interesting and I'll critique it properly.


----------



## Rasa

What kind of title is "Piano Grade 2 Rondo " Anyways?

Some base comments

-Sometimes the accompanyment is not equally divided
-accompanyment is too loud
-before the triplets, she doesn't know the distances between the notes and stutters.
-The triplets at the end are legato nor rythmically correct
-tempo should be faster imo

Piano Grade 2 Wonderful Tonight 

-This piece is horrible
-Temo fluctuates like the Danube


----------



## jcsd

Your very harsh Rasa. Grade 2 is a musical exam in the UK just a step up from beginner level.


----------



## Rasa

these are just some objective observations, you can still do with them what you want..


----------



## Rasa

I think we cost this forum another user, MI


----------



## chillowack

Rasa said:


> I think we cost this forum another user, MI


Interesting that your emoticon after saying that is a great big smile--are you happy about it?

A player at this level does not benefit from harsh criticism. She's clearly a beginner, so her playing should be judged by beginner standards.

For where she is, she's doing okay, and should be encouraged to keep practicing. With practice comes a better feel for the instrument, and with that better feel eventually comes emotion and increased awareness of musical subtleties. In the beginning, you're just trying to get the notes right, you're not yet focusing on tempo and spacing and dynamics and all that stuff.

Just keep practicing, and don't be discouraged!


----------



## Rasa

Oh well I've certainly been put back in my place now.


----------



## chillowack

Rasa said:


> Oh well I've certainly been put back in my place now.


I didn't mean to "put you back in your place," Rasa. I'm just encouraging the beginners, who are still taking their first faltering steps down the long road of mastery, and are not yet ready to be judged by higher standards.

By the way, I like your avatar. I'm not sure I understand it, but I like it.


----------

